# large oak logs for sale? what to charge



## Azorean Guitars (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm new to this forum. The power company came last fall and cut down a large oak tree in my yard. I had them cut the trunk into three sections. They are 8-9 feet long and at the small end 24-25 '' across. I wanted them to be milled but I could not afford the $375 the man asked to mill them. So I though why not make some cash to help with upgrading the woodshops electrical. I have no idea what they are worth? I live Greenville SC.


----------



## DerekG (Dec 28, 2009)

Have you thought about finding another local mill and see if they are cheaper, or would trade work for wood? I am very lucky to have a local guy (arkansas) that will mill lumber dirt cheap or free if you give him a certain percentage of the lumber. Maybe something like that would work. And if you still want to make a little money the portion of the lumber you get to keep will sell much easier even in rough cut stage than as a big log most likely.


----------



## Azorean Guitars (Dec 28, 2009)

A local man said he would cut it for free but he never came through. I did post some info at the local woodworkers guild but have not heard back yet. There is about 410 bf of lumber here and I not chopping it up for fire wood. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am paying (when I have to, get enough free oak) $0.20 bft for _delivered_ sawlogs to the mill. So, again delivered, here it would be worth about $80...if I had to fetch it $0. Hope that helps ?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

And like Derek said, maybe someone will sharecut ? I get 2:1 on oak, 2 for me/one for you. So you maybe can get 140 bft for hauling it to/from the sawmill.


----------

